# snow plow damage to property



## Big Bear

Hey everyone this may seem a little long but iam looking for some imput on this subjet this happen to day.I got out and did my accts headed home to rest a bit before going out again. I heard some nitwitt plowing across the street from me . I think he is family to these people not shore.He proceeded to try plowig up the driveway but couldn't pust it with his f150 so he decided to back up and push all this snow from this driveway across the street on to my front lawn
He was told by my girlfriend to stop and did it again this time she got pisss off .We live in a development were the homes the are in the range of $700.000 to $800.000 we take pride in our home and lawn and landscape witch also has irrigation.if there is damge discovered in the spring when all this snow has melted who is to pay for the damages the home owner or the plow driver . looking to see what your thoughts are this thread is. I also plow but i never plow on to someone elses property I only push it on the property that iam plowing. and if there is damage it pay for it and fix it in the spring. 
thanks


----------



## wizardsr

Big Bear;1216049 said:


> Hey everyone this may seem a little long but iam looking for some imput on this subjet this happen to day.I got out and did my accts headed home to rest a bit before going out again. I heard some nitwitt plowing across the street from me . I think he is family to these people not shore.He proceeded to try plowig up the driveway but couldn't pust it with his f150 so he decided to back up and push all this snow from this driveway across the street on to my front lawn
> He was told by my girlfriend to stop and did it again this time she got pisss off .We live in a development were the homes the are in the range of $700.000 to $800.000 we take pride in our home and lawn and landscape witch also has irrigation.if there is damge discovered in the spring when all this snow has melted who is to pay for the damages the home owner or the plow driver . looking to see what your thoughts are this thread is. I also plow but i never plow on to someone elses property I only push it on the property that iam plowing. and if there is damage it pay for it and fix it in the spring.
> thanks


Definitely the plow driver's responsibility, especially since he did it after he was told not to. Time to go have a friendly chat with the neighbor, inform them of the situation, and get the info on the guy doing the plowing so you can contact him if/when damage is discovered. It's not the neighbors fault at all whatsoever, it's not them that pushed the snow in your yard.


----------



## BigDBoots

I agree w/ you that after asking someone to stop, they should stop. But here is the snag: how can you be sure that his action (plowing/pushing the snow onto your property) is what caused the damage? That is what the lawyer would ask as question #1. I have dealt with a few on a variety of topics (2 lawyers are best friends) and that would be their question. Just my 2 cents. Best of luck ~BigD~


----------



## grasmancolumbus

whats the big deal? The guy has to put the snow somewhere, hell the city probably owns the first five feet of the lawn anyways if its not against the city codes then not much you can do. If the sprnkler head is broke im sur you can get the guy to give you 20 bucks to replace it.


----------



## snoway63

First dumping snow on someones property when asked not to is not right and yes they do have the right to sue if you damage the lawn or property regardless of an easment or not, this is why us in the plowing industry get a bad rap from all the wanna be's that have no respect for other peoples property or the way they conduct themselves, and its very simple to tell if a plow damaged the property.
This is why our insurance rates go higher for the plowers that shouldnt be out there
sorry for ranting just see to many irresponsible plowers out there these days


----------



## KEC Maintaince

go have a talk with the girlfriend thats what i would do . try to keep it as friendly as possible they are your neighbors.
she knew it was wrong as she tried to stop him she wil understand and i am sure pass the message along to her boy friend and i would also tell the parent also. 
dont be a jerk just bring it up.


----------



## show-n-go

KEC Maintaince;1216164 said:


> go have a talk with the girlfriend thats what i would do . try to keep it as friendly as possible they are your neighbors.
> she knew it was wrong as she tried to stop him she wil understand and i am sure pass the message along to her boy friend and i would also tell the parent also.
> dont be a jerk just bring it up.


 Huh?????????????

Reread the post. The girlfriend is the original poster's, the plow guy he thinks is family to the people across the street.

If everyone has house's that are $700-800k I am sure they will give you the plow guy's info or gladly pay for your damage. Thats how my neighbors are any way..


----------



## KEC Maintaince

show-n-go;1216217 said:


> Huh?????????????
> 
> Reread the post. The girlfriend is the original poster's, the plow guy he thinks is family to the people across the street.
> 
> If everyone has house's that are $700-800k I am sure they will give you the plow guy's info or gladly pay for your damage. Thats how my neighbors are any way..


DUH... my bad.. that changes everything.
go knock on the home owners door and complain. then hand them a fukin shovel and tell them to take their snow off your lawn that their plow guy put there after being warned not to do so.


----------



## FordFisherman

For 800 large you'd think that driveway warmers would come standard...just sayin'...


----------



## k5PlowGuy

grasmancolumbus;1216140 said:


> whats the big deal? The guy has to put the snow somewhere, hell the city probably owns the first five feet of the lawn anyways if its not against the city codes then not much you can do. If the sprnkler head is broke im sur you can get the guy to give you 20 bucks to replace it.


He was asked not to put the snow in their yard and he continued to do it anyways. The driver is not a professional and is liable for any damages to the property. Getting the driver to hand him $20 to replace it himself is not acceptable. If it is against city ordinance and he does it again call the cops and report him, this way you will have a police report as well in case damages are discovered in the thaw.


----------



## hero419

you spent 3/4's of a million on a house? One would think your post would be easier to read.


----------



## antjmar

I would bet what you are talking about is town or city right of way not YOURS. IMO if you put your sprinkler heads in city property you cant sue to damage to equipment that that isnt even on your property... Really what are the odds that snow damaged them anyway...


----------



## wizardsr

grasmancolumbus;1216140 said:


> whats the big deal? The guy has to put the snow somewhere, hell the city probably owns the first five feet of the lawn anyways if its not against the city codes then not much you can do. If the sprnkler head is broke im sur you can get the guy to give you 20 bucks to replace it.





antjmar;1216903 said:


> I would bet what you are talking about is town or city right of way not YOURS. IMO if you put your sprinkler heads in city property you cant sue to damage to equipment that that isnt even on your property... Really what are the odds that snow damaged them anyway...


One of these 2 are probably the guy that did it, given the lack of professionalism...


----------



## elite1msmith

I would catch he'll if I was pushing across the streets. He should keep it on his customers property. Step one be nice and ask him again, step 2 while he is plowing make it obvious and go bang on the neighbors door so you can all 3 have a talk about it. Step 3 while he is plowing, sit in your truck and for every push that he puts on your lawn, I oust it back in the drive way( this is only if the neighbors don't want to help . Step 4 after he leaves, plow the whole street...I mean the WHOLE street into their drive.....again only if the neighbors will not help.....start with step 1 and escalate as needed


----------



## antjmar

wizardsr;1216955 said:


> One of these 2 are probably the guy that did it, given the lack of professionalism...


Yes it was me :laughing: I drove 150 miles each way in a blizzard! 
local ordinances vary, not always illegal to put snow on city right of way.


----------



## PowersTree

FordFisherman;1216386 said:


> For 800 large you'd think that driveway warmers would come standard...just sayin'...


Ya know. I'm waiting on the perfect storm to take pics of the driveway one of my client's neighbor has. Every time I look at it I say, when. I win the lotto.


----------



## forbidden

Follow the plow guy home and once he has gone to sleep fill his driveway to the point that his F150 can't push it. Place a sign on top of the pile that says "thanks for putting snow on my property, just wanted to return the favour". Sign it with a "love you long time, bet you can't move this for $5.00".


----------



## theholycow

antjmar;1217020 said:


> local ordinances vary, not always illegal to put snow on city right of way.


I suspect that it's quite illegal everywhere, as it's likely the same law as the one saying you can't place your snow on the paved part of the city right-of-way (aka the road).

Anyway, that's assuming that his lawn is on the city right-of-way at all and that his city's right-of-way includes complete ownership rather than the city merely being allowed to use it for a sidewalk.


----------



## k5PlowGuy

antjmar;1217020 said:


> Yes it was me :laughing: I drove 150 miles each way in a blizzard!
> local ordinances vary, not always illegal to put snow on city right of way.


He didn't say it was illegal, he said it was not professional, which I agree. If someone asked you not to do it and you continued, you are not a professional regardless of city ordinance or not.


----------



## Big Bear

Hey guys thanks for all your input on my posting about a neighbors plow driver push there snow from there driveway in to my yard. I did got to my town dpw and got a copy of the bylaws on pushing snow across streets and yes it is illegal do to so in my town .so I will being giving these neighbors a copy of this bylaw so they can imform there plow driver he can not push it across the street. if cought he will fined and will have to pay for all damages to my property. thanks again.


----------



## Advantage

hero419;1216863 said:


> you spent 3/4's of a million on a house? One would think your post would be easier to read.


My thoughts exactly. Spell check?


----------

